# desoxidizing



## arthur kierski (Jul 6, 2008)

hokes in her book says that palladium is desoxidized by leaving the powder in hcl full strenght for some time----i used to do this by using sodium formate in a carbonated solution---hokes way is much more practical.
i am asking if could the hcl method work with rh203?
i did not try yet because it came to my mind today


----------

